# Up really early and now back down?



## BbyParit (Oct 6, 2000)

Ok. So what about a puppy whose ears went up immediately and are now half over? 

11 weeks


















13.5 weeks









The breeder said they might come down while she is teething but what does that have to do with anything?

Also, call me crazy.. but I had a friend in high school who had two dogs. One had a truly floppy ear.. just one ear.. and her other dog had normal "up" ears when she got it. The first dog was a mix. After about a month together, the second dog had the same floppy ear. It was crazy.. I didnt know they could do it on purpose.. but how else can you explain that?

So. Georgia, my puppy, has a big brother who is a floppy eared black lab. No way she could be mimicking him is there??

And why would they go down when they teethe?

Thanks!
Paula


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey.. I didnt know the answer but found it on the web... aw the internet such a wonderful thing:

The process of teething in general takes valuable calcium from the German Shepherd puppies developing ear structure to those developing teeth and that is one good explanation for the whole process of GSD puppy ears being up one day, and then down the next. Some GSD puppy ears stand but will jiggle at the top tips when the dog runs. This is called "friendly ears" and is not a desirable trait in ear carriage.

It is very common for GSD pups to have ears that tilt and flop this way and that as they gain strength to stand on their own. The German Shepherd ears may take all matter of shapes (1 up, 1 down; 1 this way, 1 that way) until they come completely up on their own. Do not panic when this happens to your German Shepherd puppy. It is completely normal. The German Shepherd ear taping process will help take care of this to get the ears to stand erect on their own.


I don't suggest that my puppy buyers rub their GSD puppies ears backwards away from the tip of its nose or to scrunch them up in their hands when petting the dog. Since the musculature in the GSD puppies ear is just now developing, don't do anything to disturb that ear development. If you were to scratch the pups ear at its base (where it attaches to the skull) the puppy will enjoy it just as much and you will not disturb that developing ear structure in any way.


here is the link where I got this info 
http://www.total-german-shepherd.com/GermanShepherdeartaping.html


Hope this helps.. I know Bella's ears were up at 10 weeks then one flopped at 13-14 weeks. They are back up again...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I also founfd that giving lots of chewy bones helps ears. Watch all the muscle at work when a dog chews, every thing in the head moves. I give knuckle bones to teething pups, helps knock out the loose puppy teeth and excercises the head and jaw muscles.

Val


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking puppy. don't worry about her ears. they're going to stand. the ears go up, down, one up, one down. don't mess with her tatoo. that excess dye wears away. 

when you were in high school and your friend had two dogs. i doubt seriously that one dog was the cause of the other dogs ear flopping because it had a floppy ear.

make sure you socialize and train your puppy. along with socializing, training, enrolling in puppy classes is very helpfull. if you don't know how to train a dog please get a trainer. doing everything right from the begining will make the future a pleasant experience for you and your dog. 

how long have you had your puppy? do you have a crate? how are you teaching dog house training ( not going to the bathroom in the house)???? stick with the forum. the people here really know what they're talking about. ask a lot of questions no matter how silly you think they are.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I was lucky, my pup's ears were fully up at 68 days, and stayed up the whole time.

If your pup's ears were thin, I'd be concerned, but they look like thick leather, so unless you damage the cartilage by playing with them, they should stand. When other people try to pet her, remind them not to mess with her ears.


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm sure they will stand in their own time. In the meantime - take lots of pics!!!

Donna


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

yep we're back down too at 3 months! Although neither of them were up at the same time like yours!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Generally if they were up once, they will come back up again on their own.


----------



## BbyParit (Oct 6, 2000)

heheh now we have one back up.. hehe


----------



## BbyParit (Oct 6, 2000)

doggiedad,
Thanks for the compliment on Georgia.
We have beend doing a lot of socialization; but she is totally starting to bark greet a lot. We start puppy kindergarten Saturday. We do have a crate. Georgia knows "Kennel" means to go to the kennel. She also knows "Sit" and "Down". 

thanks again!


----------



## BbyParit (Oct 6, 2000)

and now, at 18 weeks, both are back up... ehhe


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

what a darling pup.

I have a GSD that had one "friendly" (floppy) ear at 16 weeks when we adopted her. The breeder assured us that it would stand up soon. 9 years later the ear finally stood straight. !


----------



## BbyParit (Oct 6, 2000)

Some days they're perfect and some days the tips are down. She is almost six months now.


----------



## BbyParit (Oct 6, 2000)

Thanks for the compliment! 9 years!! wow


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

My lord, there are so many concerns about the ears being up. At eleven weeks, not even a concern.

As an aside if the ears don't pop up in the next ten minutes would be happy to take this beautiful dog.

Love the dog.


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

That pup is not only good looking but just plain cute as all get out!

Great photos!


----------

